# Eagle Cuda 168



## t.tillmann (7. November 2007)

Hallo

Ich will mir ein Echolot anschafen wie ist das Eagle Cuda 168?


----------



## Jirko (7. November 2007)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

nabend t.tillmann #h

schreib doch noch kurz etwas zu deinen geplanten einsatzgebieten... macht empfehlungen leichter, weist #h


----------



## t.tillmann (8. November 2007)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

Ja, das geplante Gebiet ist die Ostsee und im nächsten Sommer, wenn es einen gibt, die Mecklenburgische Seenplatte. Ach ja, soll ans Schlauchboot dran! :m
Wird dann natürlich mit Spaxe an die Schläuche geschraubt:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## dat_geit (8. November 2007)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

Es ist nicht umsonst in zwei gut gemachten Test der uneingeschränkte Sieger in der Klasse bis 400,- € Euro geworden.
Und vor allem wurde es einem ausführlichen test dabei auf dem Bodden unterzogen.

Ich benutze es seit 3 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden auf meinem Schlauchi und Belly.

Test in Hamburger Hafen, der Stör und auch der Ostsee waren sehr positiv.

Jetzt hat mir mein Bruder eine geniale Geberstange gebaut und nu geht es erst richtig los.

Andy


----------



## heinzrch (9. November 2007)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

das 168 ist ein gutes tausendfach bewährtes Echolot. Allerdings gibts jetzt das 242 im Angebot so für 140€. (Cebra/Stollenwerk, kann dein Händler bei denen besorgen,oder halt direkt) Im Prinzip das gute alte 168, aber mit höherer Auflösung und ner deutschen Menüführung.
Evt. ne Überlegung wert, die 40€ mehr zu investieren.
Andererseits sind die Cudas so simpel vom Menü her, dass man das deutsche Menü nicht unbedingt braucht, und die hohe Auflösung ist zwar schön, aber ebenfalls nicht unbedingt notwendig...


----------



## Nordlicht (17. November 2007)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Allerdings gibts jetzt das 242 im Angebot so für 140€.



Hat das jemals mehr gekostet |kopfkrat


----------



## Karsten01 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Hat das jemals mehr gekostet |kopfkrat



Also, ich habs nirgens teurer gesesehen:m
Zum 168er:Vor 1 1/2 hab ich mir das Teil zu Übungszwecken geholt und bin dabei geblieben.Bedarf das noch mehrerer Worte?Ich fisch bis ca.25m Tiefe in der Ostsee und das Cuda macht ne super Arbeit#6
Hol es Dir,es gibt nichts besseres für das Geld:vik:


----------



## Axlpac (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

Wäre das 168 auch für Norwegen zu verwenden, also ich meine dann natürlich in den Fjorden und nicht auf hoher See?


----------



## bossi (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

ja das kannst du da auch verwenden so groß sind die tiefen nicht. es wird dir helfen die tiefen zu finden
Gruß Benni|wavey:


----------



## ruckzuck (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

Hallole

bin mit dem 168 sehr zufrieden also zumindest an den Alt-

Rheinarmen . Werde es aber im April in Langeland :vik: 

testen mal sehen was es dort so kann.

Gruß Leo


----------



## Waldemar (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

Das 168 giebts momentan bei Compass 24 für schlaffe 79.95€+Versand.
http://www.compass24.de/Fishfinder/Fishfinder.html


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*



Axlpac schrieb:


> Wäre das 168 auch für Norwegen zu verwenden, also ich meine dann natürlich in den Fjorden und nicht auf hoher See?




nöööööö !!!!
irgendwo macht sich dann doch der Preisunterschied bemerkbar |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*



bossi schrieb:


> ja das kannst du da auch verwenden so groß sind die tiefen nicht. es wird dir helfen die tiefen zu finden
> Gruß Benni|wavey:



kommt auf den Fjord drauf an ;-)
kenne da auch welche mit mehrern hundert Metern Wassertiefe ...


----------



## McRip (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Es ist nicht umsonst in zwei gut gemachten Test der uneingeschränkte Sieger in der Klasse bis 400,- € Euro geworden.
> Und vor allem wurde es einem ausführlichen test dabei auf dem Bodden unterzogen.
> 
> Ich benutze es seit 3 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden auf meinem Schlauchi und Belly.



In der bis 400€ Klasse uneingeschränkter Sieger? |kopfkrat Halte ich für einen schlechten Witz. #q Für 400€ gibs nen X-125 sogar als portabel, sogar das X-135 als nicht portabel mit etwas Suchen und dazu noch einige gute Geräte von Humminbird... Zwischen diesen Geräten und dem genannten "Echolot" liegen Welten! Ein Cuda und Sieger passt nun wirklich nicht so ganz zusammen! 

Es sind Low-End Echolote, aber doch keine Sieger. Damit innen Urlaub würde ich mir nicht antun - naja, wer's braucht...  Ich sage jetzt nicht das ein Cuda ein Spielzeug ist, aber jedem hier muss klar sein, dass ein Echolot unter 100€ NULL,NULL Chance gegen ein 4x so teures hat. #h

Es wäre mal sinnvoll den Threadersteller zu fragen, wozu er es denn überhaupt haben will und was es kosten darf - statt hier zu posten, was man selber hat. |krach:
Ich sehe gerade, dass jemand anders den Thread aus der Versenkung geholt hat...

Ich würde mit so einem Teil definitiv nicht in Urlaub fahren. Wenn das Geld zu knapp ist würde ich mir lieber was vernünftiges LEIHEN, statt ein Cuda zu kaufen. Und bitte hier keine Kommentare nach dem Motto, so tief sind die Fjorde nicht. Hallo? |kopfkrat Norwegen iss Flachwasser - klar und wer keine Ahnung sollte wenigstens mal bei Wikipedia nachlesen, was ein Fjord ist und wie tief der sein kann. #q

Vergleichbar ist ein Cuda vielleicht mit nem Kleinwagen von vor 10 Jahren. Ob einem das für seine aufs Angeln übertragenen Ansprüche reicht, muss jeder selber entscheiden... #h

edit: zu lange getippt, aber wenigstens nicht der Einzige der versucht den Thread zu retten - Grüße an HD4ever :m


----------



## Jirko (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

huhu axlpac #h

das 168er ist für norwegens fahrwasser in den meisten fällen nix. mit der vertikalen pixelung wirst du relativ wenig zu sehen bekommen auf´m display, da die sendeleistung für die standardtiefen in norwegen etwas unterdimensioniert ist... bis 50m könntest du das 168er dann vielleicht zur bodenhärte- und strukturerkennung nehmen, zu mehr wird es aber definitiv nicht reichen #h


----------



## Axlpac (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

Danke , dass hilft mir schon mal weiter! Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass ich mir eins ausleihen müsste für den Norwegenurlaub aber 5€ für einen Tag und das bei 14 - 16 Tagen Urlaub ist auch ganz schön happisch. Da kann man sich schon ein ordentliches kaufen, bloss ausser Norwegen nützt es mir nix.


----------



## Lahnfischer28 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

ich habe es und benutze es in einem Fluss mit höchstens 4 Meter Tiefe.da ist es Perfekt.
michael


----------



## Zanderlui (14. März 2008)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

ich habe das 242 für die müritz und muss sagen spitzen teil habe das 168 beim freund am boot und auch top also keine probleme


----------



## The-Carphunter (16. März 2008)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

Nach langen hin und her habe ich mich dann doch entschlossen, ein cuda 242 zuzulegen, weil das für die einfache Erkundung von Gewässern bis 10m Tiefe für den Gebrauch eines Karpfenanglers wohl aussreicht und die portable Version einfach am günstigsten ist.
Kurze Frage: Wo kann man die portable Version des Cuda 242 (mit allem drum und dran wie akku, ladegerät, etc.) am günstigsten kaufen?
Mfg,. Denny


----------



## Dorschprinz (28. März 2008)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

Ein Bekannter hat sich gestern das Teil gekauft und da war nur eine Gebrauchsanleitung auf Englisch dabei.Weiß jemand,wo man eine auf Deutsch bekommt?


----------



## Karsten01 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

Du hast Post Dorschprinz!

#h


----------



## Dorschprinz (30. März 2008)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

Jo,auch auf diesem Wege noch mal vielen Dank Karsten #6


----------



## Karsten01 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

Alles klar Dorschprinz.
Gern geschehen :vik:


----------



## uups (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 168*

Hallo,

erkennt man bei Wassertiefen bis ca. 20 m auf einem Cuda 168 / 242 auch grundnahe Fische wie Dorsche, Hechte oder auch Barsche oder sind diese Low-End-Geräte nur zum Erkennen der Bodenstruktur und Tiefe sinnvoll verwendbar? 

Hat jemand mal ein Cuda mit einem aus der Humminbird Piranha Serie wie dem Max 210 oder einem der älteren Humminbird-Geräten wie dem "Wide One Hundred" vergleichen können? 

Ich habe ausser dem Cuda 242 noch kein anderes Gerät für 100 € gesehen, dass mit 60° Öffnungswinkel arbeitet. Gerade im Flachwasser bis 20 m tippe ich mal, dass ich mit breitem Winkel gegenüber den Geräten deren Geber ja idR mit 20° Öffnungswinkel arbeiten deutlich mehr sehe bzw auch mal einen Fisch wirklich finde? Ist das wirklich so? Das ist zumindest der Grund warum ich mir ein 242, mitlerweile ja nun für 99 € zu haben, zulegen wollte.


----------

